# how to add other module after "make install clean"



## f5b (Mar 7, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22/
make install clean
```
let the option module checked with default set.

now I want to add some module (for example mod_dbd), how to do with port install method?
do I need to uninstall apache and then again "make config" and check all other modules and then "make install clean"?

any other suggestion?


----------



## gilinko (Mar 7, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22 && make config deinstall reinstall clean
```

This will reconfigure apache, deinstall it from your system, compile and reinstall apache with your current configuration. And then clean the work dir.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 16, 2010)

`# portmaster --force-config apache22`


----------



## rambetter (Mar 16, 2010)

Yet another way to do this:

```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
make config
portupgrade -f apache-2.2.14_5
```


----------



## tangram (Mar 19, 2010)

Also you can use [cmd=]make rmconfig[/cmd] which removes the changes that you made to the ports options and goes back to the port's default.


----------

